# Insurance for the workplace?!



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am driving myself insane trying to find dog insurance that covers 3rd party liability whilst at work. All the usual insurance companies don't offer this and neither does my work public liability insurance!

Has anyone else found it hard to get insurance for the office? I am about 1 day away from my 14 day cooling off period with Petpan and need to get it sorted!

With hope,
Jane x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

maybe contact some thing like gude dogs or some form of asitance dogs, to see if they know of an insurance that will cover what you need.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> maybe contact some thing like gude dogs or some form of asitance dogs, to see if they know of an insurance that will cover what you need.


Thanks Kendal, great idea! X


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

guide dogs use petplan if that helps??


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Katie but Petplan won't insure me for work.....


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I read on another forum that helpucover are about the only company who offer this so maybe try them?? I had a look at their t+c's but wasn't clear- maybe worth a call??


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> I read on another forum that helpucover are about the only company who offer this so maybe try them?? I had a look at their t+c's but wasn't clear- maybe worth a call??


My mum said the same thing but I downloaded the t and c's and they said they don't pay out if it's in relation to your work!! So frustrating!

Thanks though x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Has anyone else found it hard to get insurance for the office?


You're probably one of the few who has thought this through.

Pet plan certainly excludes third party liability "...resulting from an incident that happens where you work". 

Rather than excepting their standard policy wording, have you contacted PetPlan, asking them to remove the exclusion? 

I'm re-reading my office policy to see what mention there is regarding exclusions for pets at work and can see no reference to this however, it's likely that in the event of an incident, your office insurers would not provide indemnity as the company could not be held liable for the actions of your dog.

It's certainly started me thinking...


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jon Buoy said:


> You're probably one of the few who has thought this through.
> 
> Pet plan certainly excludes third party liability "...resulting from an incident that happens where you work".
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

Nope - i asked Petplan to remove the exclusion and they sdaud no. I spoke to my company policy underwriter and he said we definielty wouldn't be covered. Toda i have finally found 2 solutions:

1) Join the Dogs Trust for £25 a year and they offer 3rd party liability even at work and 2) AXA Pet insurance (even though I was told they don’t do it by AXA themselves!!!) will cover 3rd party in the workplace as well and in fact was £20 a month cheaper than Petplan. I's also a very comprehensive insurance and a cheaper excess too! Therefore I went with both options to cover myself!!!

I even got my AXA insurance salesman to email me confirmation from the Senior Pet Insurance Underwriter that they cover workplace liability.

If you take your dog to your work i would seriously look at the policy and also the easiest thing to do if you already have insurance sorted is join the Dogs Trust and then you are covered. We have customers coming in and the though of being sued if anyone tripped over her etc was too oworrying to ignore!

Jane.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dog insurance in the workplace*

Jane

Thank you for this information. We're yet to get our puppy and as my wife is at home, I doubt whether I would ever bring the dog to work with me, but I had thought that if there was ever the need, then I could (as I'm the boss ).

We have very few clients through the door as the vast majority of our business is conducted over the telephone or the internet, and so the likelihood of our dog causing injury to a customer is very remote, but as I'm in the insurance business (not pet insurance sadly) I should have thought this through 

I would also need to consider the consequences if the dog caused injury to an employee and so I guess the Dog's Trust policy is worth looking at. I'll also have a look at the AXA policy, as that's not one that I've had on my comparison list.

Jon


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jon, for £25 a year the Dogs Trust one is worthwhile if you only take the dog in on occassions. AXA is worth comparing due to the low cost but it doesn't appear much on the internet for whatever reason but i think its seems a good one. I would be interested in you r professional opinion though!


Good luck with your new potential 'Poo!

Jane.


----------

